# Help required



## 95621 (Jul 3, 2005)

We are looking to purchase our first M/h in the near future, having seen the Champ 630 we loved the layout, absolutely perfect for us (we have checked quite a few out so far)...

Problem

After reading this section of the forum we are now unsure whether it would be a sensible buy after all, It seems that the majority of posts regarding the Champ are not very favourable.

Question.
Is this the case, or are there some Happy Champ owners out there ? 

Question.
If you were in the market for a new M/h, would you purchase another one ?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think if I were you, and the unfavourable posts are fundamental rather than picky, I would give this one a miss but that's just my angle on it. You also need to check out the dealer so if you do get probs, you can feel assured that probs will be remedied swiftly.

I can say that http://www.pandpcampers.com/index2.htm is a place I would buy a Lunar from because I know they bend over backwards if there are problems.


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Hi

We have a Lunar Champ A630 and it's great, the layout is ideal for us.

We did have a little trouble with the front table leg but have received an explanation that seemed real and once I took Eric to task at a show things moved very quickly.

It's an excellent motorhome and I beleive you would be very happy with it.

If you want to give me a ring and have a chat I will PM you my mobile number.

A Happy Lunar Champ owner

Trevor


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Happy Lunar owner?*

Hi Trevor.
Happy Lunar owner :wink: 
I have a Champ A630 too, but with problems (see posts elsewhere)
Does your oven work ok say for jacket potatoes?
Current instruction from Lunar on oven use is
Turn to gas mark 6
Ignite
Turn back to gas mark 4
WAIT 30 minutes
Turn to gas mark ? required
Put food in and cook!
That can't be right  
Water leak now cured
Water pressure now ok (New pump fitted)
I have satellite input socket on outside. No wires on inside, just a socket for an external dish input. Do you have one?
Leisure batteries charge at 3 amps when driving (yes, and batteries are less than 50% charged at that time)
Other than that it's ok :roll:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We have a champ 520a and on the whole we thinks its great. We have and still have minor niggly problems with broken table catches which are not yet resolved, but I've got a day off on Tuesday 2nd August and I'm gonna get TUFF!!!!!! 
Still have a sneaky suspicion that dealer is mainly to blame so gonna complain big time. 
Going on hols on Wed to lake district then moving gradually up to dumfries so this is our big try out after good weeknd trips.


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Our oven works OK, we don't use it much but have cooked a chicken in it with no problem.

The ignition of the oven was a challange, I could light it but my wife couldn't, but found the answer - door has to be all the way down before igniter works, clever.

I think that no matter what motorhome you buy, you will have minor problems and it's about time all the manufacturers pulled their fingers out.

It's not only Lunar that are not too hot at aftersales service.

Trevor


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

We have a champ 630
I must say the layout is excellent the wife loves it. I looked for a long time before i traded up and found the Champ to be the best value for money.
You will have problems with any Motorhome. The question to ask is: which best suits my needs and wich is the best value for your hard earned money?
We chose the 630 over a Bessecar becauce.....Problems can be solved......But what would it cost to have to change the Mh because the layout is wrong? Think carefully this is your home and layout is critical.

Steve
Feel free to e-mail me


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Champ A 630*

The reason we bought our Champ is for it's excellent layout and storage (without going garage route)
The problems we have had are all but sorted now with a new oven being fitted this week (after much discussion).
We are enjoying it more and more after each outingit gets better.
The only criticism is the small bathroom/toilet area for a 16 stone bloke "it's small" but for the amount of time spent in there it is adequate. Shower is great.


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Had my first shower in my 630 this weekend. Only had the camper a year.

Have done a little mod to the shower door to help it stay closed, works great now.

I'm about 15 stone and manage ok it the little room.

Cheers

Trevor


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*To buy or not to buy that is the question*

I know I've been having a moan about our Champ A520 but I'm guessing that [as with anything] there are bound to be problems - no make is 100% perfect, If the layout / size suits you ok go for it - we have just returned from 3 weeks wandering around France & [touch wood] had no problems at all except the table leg is a bit wobberly - having done one or two 'mods' to make life easier I must say that on the whole we are very pleased with it.


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

When we had our front table leg replaced I asked the dealer to bond the leg to the table. This stops the screws coming loose and the leg going wobbly.

Trevor


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

We love ours - only a couple of minor probs. Good value we reckon.


----------

